# What originally brought you to canon rumors?



## Macadameane (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey all,

I thought this would be a fun way to get to know everyone a little bit more. I would ask, "What originally brought you to Canon Rumors?" What lens, body, or other whispering were you hoping to get the latest news on?

Originally, my obsession was the 5D mk III. I originally got into DSLRs for video, but since perusing this site (all too often), I have become interested in all aspects of photography.

I'm still very interested to see what the next 5D will bring, but enjoy the Lens forum much more than before. Now (I must admit) there are a good number of L lenses I have to have.


----------



## bvukich (Apr 4, 2011)

I think for me it started with the omnipresent rumors of a 24-70/2.8 IS.

Next it was the 60D, which I anxiously awaited word on, but I was less than thrilled about what was finally released. I ended up getting one anyways, and it should hold me over until my latest obsession is released, the 5D3.


----------



## Leisersan (Apr 4, 2011)

After i bought me 5d mk ii, i attacked the internet looking for information on all things canon. I found this site, and i check it almost daily. The forums are fantastic, and i really love all the insight that other canon shooters bring to the table. That and the heads up on things before canon announces them.
-Eric


----------



## 7enderbender (Apr 4, 2011)

I tend to become a little obsessed once I have a new interest or want to reconnect with an old one. Some people may think of that as somewhat "unhealthy" or of me being a "gear head" with a tendency towards GAS ("gear acquisition syndrome"). Oh well. But I'd respectfully disagree. I still do actually take pictures, ride my bicycle, play my guitars (or work at my day job...). So to me getting as much technical background of things and making informed decisions when buying (rather expensive) items is part of the deal - and part of the fun.

So when it was finally time to (mostly) retire my old film system (Canon FD) I had to do what I'd been avoiding for years: investigate and invest in a new camera system. And after briefly looking at Nikon and Sony I decided that I was most comfortable sticking to Canon (with Leica being out of my price range) and start over within the EOS and digital realm. And that required re-learning and rethinking everything (I thought) I knew. And thanks to the internet it is quite easy to get a lot of useful information. Some sites really stick out and keep coming up once you start looking into Canon gear. This site here is one of them.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 4, 2011)

Macadameane said:


> "What originally brought you to Canon Rumors?"



Have I even been here? What's this site about, anyway? :

I showed up here soon after picking up my 7D (upgraded from a Rebel T1i/500D). I had already contracted L-disease, and was considering adding a FF camera to my kit. So I suppose I was drawn here by the 5DIII...although after a mere four months of rehashed 5DIII rumors, I got tired of waiting and just picked up the 5DII.


----------



## jeremymerriam (Apr 4, 2011)

im just waiting on the next FF SLR. I check this daily for that updates. How well the rumors pan out when it finally comes out will determine if i continue viewing this website


----------



## kubelik (Apr 4, 2011)

I started frequenting this site back when I was looking to upgrade from my 30D and couldn't decide whether to get a 50D, 7D, used 5D mark I, or bite the bullet and get the 5D Mark II (the end result was the latter). back then the comments were unregulated, and while they could be very snarky and fun they also occasionally got really inappropriate and offensive; I'm glad CR upgraded to the current forum system.

CR guy does an excellent job of cutting out most of the nonsense rumors, and isn't overly gushy/dramatic in his presentation, which I like very much.

there are some great regulars on the forum who have incredible technical knowledge and I love poking in on threads and learning something new about technical aspects of lens design, the electronic workings of cameras, or the manufacturing process.

despite the fact that I'm on here at least as much as anyone else, I've actually never held out on a purchase because of a rumor. and it's never come back to haunt me. didn't wait for the 24-70, didn't wait for a 5D Mark III, didn't wait for a 50 f/1.4 II. not to knock CR guy, but rumors are rumors, and real equipment needs are real equipment needs (and, honestly, I think CR guy would agree with that).

love the site, keep up the great work Craig!


----------



## olav (Apr 4, 2011)

I started looking at CR when i started looking for a possible replacement for my 20D and stayed with it because of the fun and the new bits of information you can find here. And because there's always something new to learn from others or to share experiences. Keep it up, CRguy!


----------



## jalbfb (Apr 4, 2011)

see neuroanatomist. I had a T1i, looking to the 5DIII as my first FF camera. also looking for some info on L lenses. with info from here following the disaster in Japan, I went ahead and got the 5DII while the price was stable and the camera available, not to mention Canon's lens rebate still in effect.


----------



## WarStreet (Apr 4, 2011)

Kudos to Macadameane, great thread !

I started with a 500D as an 'experiment' for astrophotography, but the camera rarely stays on the telescope and got attracted by the art of photography. I take the camera with me nearly all the time and everywhere possible. Sports photography is starting to be my major passion, and decided to get a 70-200 2.8 to start out. 

That's when I started to look into this site for the 'possibility' of version 2 of this lens. With the help of this site, I waited for 6 months, and got the lens I like so much. 

Since I am a sucker to electronic toys, I like to spend my money wisely and therefore had to learn the technical aspect of the subject. I also like to understand what I am using to use it to it's limit. That's why I appreciate what the simple 500D and kit lens can do for the price. This site helped me alot for all this and read it everyday. I also read but do not contribute to other camera rumors sites but this one is just the best due to the posters , admins, and CR guy !

Now I am reading everything regarding the new 5DIII since I am craving for one, and curious of what it will deliver. I am also keeping an eye for a 1D FF, but not interested to get one, at least for now.


----------



## motorhead (Apr 4, 2011)

I've been keeping an eye on the rumours for around two years. Having dipped my toe into the digital water and convinced myself that I'm a convert "dispite myself", I want a body that will last me a considerable period, not one that constantly leaves me thinking about yet another upgrade. For this reason I have been taking a keen interest in the 1Ds in all its incarnations.

My requirements are an odd mixture of extremes. I am keen on landscape and travel images, yet am also into MotoGP, Superbikes, hill climbs and F1. As I never use the motor drive for any of my motorsports shots, my thinking is to get a top-end "all-rounder" and I believe (hope?) the next 1Ds will be the one. If not, then I'll continue to wait until something or someone does offer something that fits.

I tend to use a tripod (or monopod for motorsport) rather than hand hold and would much rather Canon concentrated on the low ISO, high DR, quality end of the spectrum rather than high ISO and video. If I have to move to Hasselblad or Pentax, then I will do so, but I have a heavy investment in Canon "L" glassware so would prefer to stick with them if at all possible.


----------



## te4o (Apr 5, 2011)

I started with a D30 (not a 30D!) 1999, Tokina glass, and a small Sony VAIO. 2008 the 40D went offline - I got one of the last for under 1000 AUD and thought, wow, what a difference 8 years make. With the 40D I realized there is L glass around... Got the 17-55 and 70-200 IS and Sigma 10-20, and the "WOW" factor again. Three years since and the 5D II is more affordable - so I had to change the glass to go FF - why not 24-70, or 105f4, or smth else? Looking for answers I stumbled over your site. Current topics and lots of serious technical comments attract me here every day. And a lot of ideas about gear-strategy. 
In the end I went Zeiss 8) but I'm still waiting for the next FF from Canon and find this wait really thrilling, with ups and downs, with hopes and realism, like a capturing novel (the tsunami added a lot of tragedy and unknowns, like suddenly the main hero dies...). It's good to feel the shared expectations in your community, even if I am not a pro and not contributing a lot to your topics.


----------



## razorite (Apr 5, 2011)

I originally came to canon rumors via Google LOL i had just googled "canon rumor" and arrived here, the camera i had at the time was a rebel xs and after reading some of the posts i decided to get a 40d and some L lenses, thats what i was looking for lens recommendations and information well needless to say i found everything i needed and now own a 35L along with my 
24-105 and 70-200 4 is and also recently picked up a 7d....... oddly though i was an avid reader but never joined in the conversation until now


----------



## PixelDogg (Apr 5, 2011)

I stumbled through the site when i was trying to find out when the 5d3 was coming out. I thought it was coming around June and I was going to wait for it but since the Japan earthquake, production would be pushed back etc. I ended up buying the 5d2. Just couldn't wait any longer, i'll just buy the 5d3 when it eventually comes out, sell the 5d2 or just add to my collection.


----------



## jhanken (Apr 5, 2011)

Fairly recently I was looking to get back in to photography. Canon was rumored to be releasing the 60D soon, which I coveted mostly because my buddy had a 50D and was becoming a very accomplished photographer, and I wanted to have just an inch more advanced a camera than him. Took a big step back in the gizmo timeline when the guys at my local camera shop convinced me to return to my roots, get a simple camera with a big sensor. So, I picked up a gently-used 5D (not a 5DII) along with a 24-105L f/4.0 and a 430EX speedlite. Wow. I am so friggen' hooked! 

I probably check out CanonRumors once or twice a day since the launch of the 60D. Following the forums is fun, and it has become a useful way to follow the tragedy in Japan by way of some of the downstream effects on the people there. I am a total gear hound, but I have to say that I will gladly forgo the next gizmo if it would ease the suffering of even one person that has experienced a loss of a loved one over there.


----------



## jhanken (Apr 5, 2011)

7enderbender said:


> I tend to become a little obsessed once I have a new interest or want to reconnect with an old one. Some people may think of that as somewhat "unhealthy" or of me being a "gear head" with a tendency towards GAS ("gear acquisition syndrome"). Oh well. But I'd respectfully disagree. I still do actually take pictures, ride my bicycle, play my guitars (or work at my day job...).



Wow, that is pretty much me, although my guitar gets a little more lonely that I would like it to get. Bikes are getting a decent workout though.


----------



## ronderick (May 9, 2011)

I remember I was looking for information on L lens when I came across this site. It was back at the time when I took the dive and sold my old gear (40D + Sigma 18-200 f/3.5-6.3 DC OS HSM) for the 5D2 kit. Not knowing where to start my quest for the L-class glasses, I was desperately looking for some guidelines.

To my horror, I found out that this place is actually infested by L-addicts, and I quickly became one of them w/o knowing it. :'(

Today, I find a great pleasure in inflicting the deadly disease upon new innocent victims.


----------



## zerotiu (May 9, 2011)

I've known this site for maybe 1 year ;D. Because the 5d mark III rumor, I create an ID .
I own a T2i and search for fullframe camera, 5d3 should be good 8).


----------



## Act444 (May 9, 2011)

I believe I first discovered this site through rumors of the Rebel T2i replacement (the T3i), which was a camera I had (my first DSLR). But what made me come back again was the rumor in Feb about an EF-S 15-60mm f2.8 supposedly due this month. 

When the 60D came out, I wasn't too hot on it at first, but once the price started to drop, factors compounded and in one of the FEW "impulse" decisions I've ever made on a purchase, decided to trade in the T2i for the 60D. Don't regret it one bit.

In the meantime I have collected a few lenses. Currently what keeps me visiting is the rumors of a replacement to the Canon 17-55 and 24-70- I have the Tamron 17-50VC which has served me well in the year+ that I've had it- but its few shortcomings (softness at f2.8, corners, focus) have left me wanting a little more. I keep hearing of issues with the 17-55 which keep scaring me away every time I feel attracted to it. I keep wondering whether it's worth the risk, or to wait for the replacement which, now with what's going on, may not come for another year or so...


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2011)

Landed here because I was looking for info on when's the 5d3 (or a better FF) coming. This happened last September; I've been lurking around ever since, with a tab opening in CR as soon as my browser opens (coz I enjoy the place â€” not that I'm holding my breath for my original quest).


----------



## cab7220 (May 10, 2011)

looking for some news on processor/digic 5/new sensor? whatevs 

(tbh was looking for some reasurance that i don't have to go to nikon if i just wait it out)


----------



## Creep (May 10, 2011)

When I purchased my first camera 450D within 2 weeks 500D was released. I hate myself for taking the wrong decision and from then I check canon rumor before buying or selling any camera stuff. I also check Apple rumors regularly.


----------



## xROELOFx (Aug 10, 2011)

7enderbender said:


> I tend to become a little obsessed once I have a new interest or want to reconnect with an old one. Some people may think of that as somewhat "unhealthy" or of me being a "gear head" with a tendency towards GAS ("gear acquisition syndrome"). Oh well. But I'd respectfully disagree. I still do actually take pictures, ride my bicycle, play my guitars (or work at my day job...). So to me getting as much technical background of things and making informed decisions when buying (rather expensive) items is part of the deal - and part of the fun.



hehe, i have exactly the same! that's also the reason why i came to this site. to get info about new camera's (especially the 7dmk2) to be released.

edit: typo


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 10, 2011)

I was hoping for advance notice of rebate programs that were coming up. I got that, but 24 hours advance notice... ehh...


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Aug 10, 2011)

oninspiratieloos said:


> 7enderbender said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to become a little obsessed once I have a new interest or want to reconnect with an old one. Some people may think of that as somewhat "unhealthy" or of me being a "gear head" with a tendency towards GAS ("gear acquisition syndrome"). Oh well. But I'd respectfully disagree. I still do actually take pictures, ride my bicycle, play my guitars (or work at my day job...). So to me getting as much technical background of things and making informed decisions when buying (rather expensive) items is part of the deal - and part of the fun.
> ...



Ditto. I was trying to learn about the 7D, found this forum a month or so ago, next thing you know I'm in here 8 or 10 times a day! The only "serious" camera I've ever owned is my 6 yr old Rebel XT, and, taking a proper photography course has been on my list forever. 

Funny experience two days ago... a new Futureshop opened here Monday and after dodging my questions for a minute or two, the camera guy confessed that he was "new to this" - so there's _me_- breaking down the Canon DSLR line, features and rumours to _him_. (You know you're spending too much time somewhere when...)


----------



## canonwhore (Aug 10, 2011)

Ha ha ha good question. I guess as most users on here; we are all looking on what is coming out next. I think at the time, I was looking at what the new specs were coming out on the successor to the 50D which we all thought would have been the 60D but turned out to be 7D. I googled for anything I could find and found this site. I constantly had to see if anything new had come up and then the review came out for the 70-200 L 2.8 is II, which by the way is a great review. Ever since that Iâ€™ve been reading comments multiple times a day.


----------

